# Smoky Mountain Area TN



## riverdees05 (Mar 20, 2013)

We are going to Gatlinburg this coming weekend for a timeshare stay.  Would appreciate recommendations on things to do with a 10 year old granddaughter, places to eat, etc.

Also, I thought I remembered someone posting a back way to get there to avoid the traffic.  We will be coming from Nashville and getting there around 4:30-5:30pm on Friday.


----------



## hjtug (Mar 20, 2013)

Gatlinburg can get rather congested.  There are a couple of bypasses that can be used to avoid the downtown area.  It depends on what resort you will be using.


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Things to do*



riverdees05 said:


> We are going to Gatlinburg this coming weekend for a timeshare stay.  Would appreciate recommendations on things to do with a 10 year old granddaughter, places to eat, etc.
> 
> Also, I thought I remembered someone posting a back way to get there to avoid the traffic.  We will be coming from Nashville and getting there around 4:30-5:30pm on Friday.



We had a great time with the entire family at Dollywood.  My 5 year old Grandaughter loved the Carnival type things in Pigeon Forge and there is a great ice cream shop there too that all of us enjoyed.
Have a great fun trip.
Bart


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 21, 2013)

We are staying at Gatlinburg Town Square (RCI #2342).


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Mar 21, 2013)

I see you are from central TN… are you simply looking to hangout around the timeshare for the weekend?

Personally, we stay away from the tourist traps, avoiding Pigeon Forge at all costs, as well as downtown Gatlinburg.  We focus instead on all there is to see and do in Smokey Mountain Park at large, but you need to be willing to drive a bit.

*The elk herds can be seen at Oconaluftee and Cataloochee.*  Once in Oconaluftee, there is a heritage farm homestead similair to Cade’s Cove. I think it is better in terms of an exhibit.  It is smaller and more easily accessible, and there is more to see.  All of that is FREE.  From there you are also close to Cherokee, NC.  Although some of that is a little cheesy, the museum there is worth 1.5 to 2 hours of your time, and it doesn’t break the bank.  Afterwards, you can grab a bison burger or Indian taco for lunch at Paul’s restaurant.

Another fantastic place is *Max Patch* – ask someone at the resort for directions, and plan an afternoon picnic there; people take wine and cheese and pets even, it is a magical place, and an adventurous drive.

As for the local Gatlinburg scene, *there is plenty to see and do along the Glade Rd/Buckhorn Rd Crafter’s village.* Lots of shops, galleries, and places to eat, and it is all outside of town.  There is also the* Forbidden Caverns* located between PF and Sevierville.  _A 10 year old will love that._


----------



## Rehdaun (Mar 21, 2013)

Try the Log Cabin Pancake House.  It's nearly across the street from where you are staying.

http://www.logcabinpancakehouse.com/gatlinburg.html


----------



## hjtug (Mar 21, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> We are staying at Gatlinburg Town Square (RCI #2342).



Parkway is the main road through Gatlinburg.  It is often quite congested.  Gatlinburg Town Square is on Historic Nature Trail, just south of Parkway.  You can get from the resort to East Parkway, US 321, (grocery and other stores) by going south on Nature Trail, left on Cherokee Orchard Rd, and right onto Newton Lane which becomes Baskins Creek Bypass. 

The other direction on Cherokee Orchard Rd takes you into the park onto the Roaring Fork Motor Nature Trail with trailheads and other points of interest.

Another bypass route takes you from Parkway, approaching Gatlinburg from the north, to East Parkway, by turning onto Dudley Creek Rd and right onto Ridge Road.


----------



## mecllap (Mar 21, 2013)

It's supposed to be pretty cold and maybe rainy this weekend, so I doubt that traffic will be too bad (we were thinking about going over to Dollywood's opening day, but cancelled), altho it is spring break.  The Westgate timeshare in G'burg has an indoor water park; you might give them a call.  The aquarium is very good.  There are tons of things to do, and places to eat; pick up the coupon books and read through them to see what appeals to you.  There's ice skating up at Ober Gatlinburg, and other stuff.  Tons of outlet shopping in Pigeon Forge.  Hopefully you'll have some warmer days to enjoy the GSMNPark and mini-golf courses.  (I haven't checked the long-term forecast).


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 25, 2013)

*It's supposed to be spring break*

*
SEVIERVILLE *

Spring may have officially started just a few days ago...
but it certainly didn't feel like it outside on Monday 3/25.

Dolly Parton herself was in town for opening weekend. 

Some of the rides weren't in operation Sunday, because 
 they can't be turned on when it's colder than 40 degrees outside. 

On Monday, many of them like The Barnstormer were up and running again, though they could be temporarily shut off again if the temperatures start to dip. 

*Great Smoky Mountains National Park*

The Smokies saw around two inches of snow during the weekend's snowfall. The park even had to close Newfound Gap Road because of the icy conditions. 

The Smokies are expected to see more snowfall through Tuesday. 

Sevier County is under a Winter Storm Warning until 6 p.m. Tuesday. 
The storm could bring anywhere from two to six inches of snow.

*School Closings*

Knox County Schools are closed for spring break this week, 
Sevier County Schools will be closed for spring break next week. 

*riverdees05*

Hope you and your family are having fun in Gatlinburg.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 28, 2013)

cades cove was fabulous (be sure to stop at the old churches)....is a huge loop to drive...and has many places to stop and take some amazing pictures.

be sure to take at least some drinks (water) for the trip...


----------



## shagnut (May 28, 2013)

Paul's restaurant is a hidden  treasure that the locals  told  me about.The Indian  Taco  is  to  die  for. This  is in  Cherokee, Eric , I'm sure she'll  love  Cherokee ,  altho it is very touristy. You can  go tubing  there if you're not scared of cold water. In Gatlinburg, you've been told of Roaring Fork Nature Trail which I love  and  very  convenient  toTown Square. There are  2 waterfalls you  can  hike to . I forgot to mention Mingus Falls  in Cherokee.

A couple  of my  fav  places  to eat is The Log Cabin  for breakfast.  The Old Mill & the Apple  Barn.  Go to the original  ,not the  one  facing the  hwy. Theorig is behind that one. 

Must  go  to  Dollywood,  my favshow isJames  Rogers.  There is also a good aquarium  I Gatlinbirg/


----------



## gjw007 (May 29, 2013)

I am currently staying at Wyndam Smoky Mtn.  Still planning on what to do, will head to Dollywood today and look at doing some white water kayaking since I am in the neighborhood but I am concerned the water may be a bit cold (same concern back home if I take a trip to W. Virginia to go rafting).   There seems to be a lot of companies doing ziplines here plus the usual tourist attractions (Titanic, magic shows, etc.)


----------

